# Eurer schwerster Erfolg



## Raveneye (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren was war euer schwerster Erfolg oder welchen Erfolg habt ihr versucht aber bis heute nicht geschafft?

Reizen euch bestimmte Erfolge die nicht so einfach zu holen sind oder lasst ihr sie die dann direkt sein ?

Falls das Thema schonmal gab sorry sufu hat mir keinen eindeutiges ergebniss gezeigt.



Ich bin zur Zeit an Smaragdleere und Rubinleere im Oculus dran und so ziemlich am verzweifeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

1) Gestern erlangt -> Großes Eismammut -.- 8k Farmen war die Hölle.
2) Den Erfolg wo bei Heigan keiner stirbt ^^


----------



## Natar (30. Juli 2009)

Für Kampfmeister fehlte mir noch "Gewinne im Arathibecken 2000:1990" und "Erreiche bei der Kriegshymnenfeste den Ruf Ehrfürchtig"

Ich hasse WS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (30. Juli 2009)

[Der Unsterbliche] !!

Da hängen wir schon ewig dran!^^


----------



## LubuLegend (30. Juli 2009)

Rubinleere kann man fast nur mit Smaragdleere gleichzeitig machen.

Alle 5 Bernsteindrachen, Timestopp immer schon einsetzen, einer haut die Schocklanze nach oben, die anderen 5 machen den Portalriss. Bevor de anderen mit 10 Stacks dann abschiessen, macht der andere seinen Portalriss drauf und hat sofort 10 Stacks.

Übung macht den Meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find den Erfolg am Strand der Uralten ganz schwer. Mit Randoms wird das verteidigen der Mauern oft überaus schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (30. Juli 2009)

Erfolge nehm ich schon mit, wenn der Aufwand net allzu gross ist.
Ini Erfolge sind sowieso nur zweitrangig, Erfolge wie Welterkundung, Pets oder Bücherwurm sind mir lieber als Ulduar Erfolge.
Bestimmte Erfolge probiere ich aber grundsätzlich net, weil sie einfach nicht schaffbar sind so wie sie da stehen. Der Wyrmruhtempel läßt sich alleine net in unter 2 Minuten verteidigen, und es gibt noch ein paar ähnkliche "Erfolge".


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juli 2009)

zwar kein erfolg, sondern ne heldentat; "am rande des wahnsinns"....die rund 1400 schweren plunderkisten rauben mir den letzten nerv.


----------



## lordtheseiko (30. Juli 2009)

Der Truthahn erfolg war der schwerste...


----------



## MasterThardus (30. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub der für mich schwerste Erfolg wäre [Heroisch: Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Ulduar]
Aber derzeit bearbeite ich [Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Ulduar] und der hat es auch schon in sich. Naja als nächstes steht Mimiron Hardmode an, bin ja mal gespannt :-)


----------



## boonfish (30. Juli 2009)

"Aus dem Himmel gedonnert"
Besiegt Kapitän Himmelsdonner im Drachenmalrennen auf der Netherschwingenscherbe. 

Einer der schwersten Solo-Erfolge im Spiel. 
Hab knapp eine Woche dafür gebraucht. 
Eine Menge Frust und pure Verzweiflung sind vorprogrammiert...


----------



## Alamoth (30. Juli 2009)

Ich sag nur Angelwettbewerb ...


----------



## Raveneye (30. Juli 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Erfolge nehm ich schon mit, wenn der Aufwand net allzu gross ist.
> Ini Erfolge sind sowieso nur zweitrangig, Erfolge wie Welterkundung, Pets oder Bücherwurm sind mir lieber als Ulduar Erfolge.
> Bestimmte Erfolge probiere ich aber grundsätzlich net, weil sie einfach nicht schaffbar sind so wie sie da stehen. Der Wyrmruhtempel läßt sich alleine net in unter 2 Minuten verteidigen, und es gibt noch ein paar ähnkliche "Erfolge".




Das mit dem Wyrmruhtempel wollt ich auch noch probieren da mich grad die Questerfolge reizen, habs aber noch nicht angetestet


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (30. Juli 2009)

Für mich war der Erfolg für das Baronenmount nervig. Ich wusste bis zu dem run an dem es gedroppt ist den Trick mit den Kisten nicht -.-


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Juli 2009)

mein aufwändigster der efolg den ich schon hab ist mount o'mounts

und sonnst arbeite ich halt auch grad an den raiderfolgen wo man die beiden protos bekommt


----------



## Matress (30. Juli 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Bestimmte Erfolge probiere ich aber grundsätzlich net, weil sie einfach nicht schaffbar sind so wie sie da stehen. Der Wyrmruhtempel läßt sich alleine net in unter 2 Minuten verteidigen, und es gibt noch ein paar ähnkliche "Erfolge".



Doch ist schaffbar!!!


----------



## tost7 (30. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Für Kampfmeister fehlte mir noch "Gewinne im Arathibecken 2000:1990" und "Erreiche bei der Kriegshymnenfeste den Ruf Ehrfürchtig"
> 
> Ich hasse WS
> 
> ...



"Gewinne im Arathibecken 2000:1990"

Der war "Hust" (*g*) einfach. Naja, also wir haben mit 10 leuten aus der gilde, 3 anläufe und 2 stunden gebraucht, dann war der Erfolg unser.

Ansonsten wirklich schwer ist eingetlich nichts, braucht nur maximale konzentration, zeit und nen bisschen luck, je nachdem was mach grad so macht.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (30. Juli 2009)

Großes Eismammut ^^


----------



## Littlecool (30. Juli 2009)

Algalon HC HM >_>
un evtl yogg 0 keeper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raveneye (30. Juli 2009)

tost7 schrieb:


> "Gewinne im Arathibecken 2000:1990"
> 
> Der war "Hust" (*g*) einfach. Naja, also wir haben mit 10 leuten aus der gilde, 3 anläufe und 2 stunden gebraucht, dann war der Erfolg unser.
> 
> Ansonsten wirklich schwer ist eingetlich nichts, braucht nur maximale konzentration, zeit und nen bisschen luck, je nachdem was mach grad so macht.




Manche Erfolge brauchen einfach nur durchhaltewillen ohne das man dabei nur irgendwas machen muss , wie zb argentumturnier. Jeden Tag die nervigen Dailys machen ok aber mehr auch nicht. 

Bei anderen kannst schonmal in die Tastaturbeissen wenn du ihn unbedingt haben willst aber nicht schaffst weil du das x mal zu langsam bist oder wipest ^^


----------



## Jiwari (30. Juli 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> [...]
> Bestimmte Erfolge probiere ich aber grundsätzlich net, weil sie einfach nicht schaffbar sind so wie sie da stehen. Der Wyrmruhtempel läßt sich alleine net in unter 2 Minuten verteidigen, und es gibt noch ein paar ähnkliche "Erfolge".



Hm... dann ist mir wohl ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit gelungen...

Natürlich ist es schaffbar, alles was man braucht ist etwas Übung und Glück. Wenn z.B. vor dem Eingang bereits 2 Große Azurdrachen mit 50-20% HP auf dich warten, ist die Quest schon so gut wie erledigt.

Kleiner Tipp am rande: Lass dir den Status des Erfolges anzeigen! Dann erscheint Automatisch ein Timer sobald du die Quest annimmst, dies erleichtert die sache ungemein.

Zugegeben dieser Erfolg ist nicht ohne und hat mich verdammt viel Zeit und mühen gekostet, war es aber aufjedenfall wert!


Darum würde ich sagen, das dieser Erfolg, neben Diplomat/Ehrfurcht Gebietender Champion, mein bisher schwerster Erfolg war.


----------



## Gregori (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 1) Gestern erlangt -> Großes Eismammut -.- 8k Farmen war die Hölle.
> 2) Den Erfolg wo bei Heigan keiner stirbt ^^



Was ist daran jetzt schwer 8k zusamen bekommen also die hab ich in einer Woche drin XD


----------



## :Manahunt: (30. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Für mich war der Erfolg für das Baronenmount nervig. Ich wusste bis zu dem run an dem es gedroppt ist den Trick mit den Kisten nicht -.-


Welcher Trick mit welchen Kisten?^_^
btt: Mein schwerster Erfolg?mhm... kA gibt eig. keinen... Alle Erfolge die mir wichtig sind bei denen weiß ich von vornerein das es schwer wird von daher kann ich nix sagen... Zeitaufwändigster war aber Blutsegeladmiral solo zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil keiner mit machen wollte^^ sonst weiß ich nix.. 50Mounts vlt. noch aber die kriegt man durch Argentumturnier ja locker :/ Raiderfolge probier ich zur Zeit nochgar nicht^^


----------



## Karius (30. Juli 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde interessieren was war euer schwerster Erfolg



Lernen rechtzeitig auszuloggen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Juli 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Erfolge nehm ich schon mit, wenn der Aufwand net allzu gross ist.
> Ini Erfolge sind sowieso nur zweitrangig, Erfolge wie Welterkundung, Pets oder Bücherwurm sind mir lieber als Ulduar Erfolge.
> Bestimmte Erfolge probiere ich aber grundsätzlich net, weil sie einfach nicht schaffbar sind so wie sie da stehen. Der Wyrmruhtempel läßt sich alleine net in unter 2 Minuten verteidigen, und es gibt noch ein paar ähnkliche "Erfolge".



der is unschaffbar? Oo wusst ich gar nicht hab ich wohl beim 2ten try was unschaffbaren geschafft.


----------



## MadRedCap (30. Juli 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> "Aus dem Himmel gedonnert"
> Besiegt Kapitän Himmelsdonner im Drachenmalrennen auf der Netherschwingenscherbe.
> 
> Einer der schwersten Solo-Erfolge im Spiel.



Nach sicherlich 100 Versuchen geschafft. War mitunter wirklich einer der schwersten Erfolge, den man alleine machen kann.



Littlecool schrieb:


> Algalon HC HM >_>



Algalon hat keinen HM.


----------



## Kasching (30. Juli 2009)

Habe ihn noch nicht sondern bin noch dabei :  die Meeresschildkröte : /  wird auf die dauer seeeehr langweilig.


----------



## Mosaik (30. Juli 2009)

Mimirom Hardmode bzw insgesamt Ulduar Hardmodes, der Drachen entschädigt aber wenigstens


----------



## Ultimo01 (30. Juli 2009)

Also meiner war bis jetzt.. ähm die Bücher in Dala Sammeln (die, die immer despawnen nach 5 minuten) -.- boah was hab ich mich geplagt bis ich die hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ganzen osterferien warn im arsch


----------



## Larmina (30. Juli 2009)

Ich lass die "Farme Gold und gib es dann aus"-Erfolge bleiben, weil ich das einfach quatschig finde
was mir sehr viel spaß gemacht hat (bis auf den Teil in der Scherbe) war Meister der Lehren


----------



## Keep. (30. Juli 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> "Aus dem Himmel gedonnert"
> Besiegt Kapitän Himmelsdonner im Drachenmalrennen auf der Netherschwingenscherbe.
> 
> Einer der schwersten Solo-Erfolge im Spiel.
> ...



Ob du's glaubst oder nicht, habe den erfolg beim ersten Versuch geschafft, war mächtig stolz weil ich bei dem der vor ihm kommt so oft gescheitert bin^^

Also ich finde die Sammelerfolge, die schwersten weil sie einfach so langwierig sind, und ich einfach nicht lange an einer sache ferstkleben kan, z.b Ruffarmen Kriegshymnen^^


----------



## Knowme (30. Juli 2009)

Ich fand den Diplomaten Erfolg "schwer" bzw nervig. Alle paar Minuten kamen in Nagrand anfragen, ob Ich denn nicht mal eben bei der Arenaquest oder Durn helfen könnte. Habe natürlich alles abgelehnt, weil Ich ja nur wegen dem Erfolg dort war. Naja, flames vorprogrammiert. :>
Im Teufelswald war's auch lustig, da immer wenn Ich dort war, irgendwer dort Questen musste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst fand Ich all meine Erfolge einfach und nicht sonderlich nervig/Zeitaufwendig.


----------



## CoHanni (30. Juli 2009)

den Wyrmruhtempel verteidigen, hab ich auch probiert, ging 2 tage lang schief, dann geschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

dann noch etwas wo ich länger gebraucht habe war :" Und schonwieder ein Bombenangriff" sowie  das bomben der Eier bei der Himmelswache der shatari/ bzw das bomben im (name vergessen, scherbenwelt, schergat glaub ich^^), war auch nicht ohne -.- aber dank pala aura zumindest einen vorteil gehabt!

und generell der ERfolg: "Ehrfürchtig bei der Himmelswache der Sha Tari", den ruf dort zu bekommen, ist ja mal echt zäh gewesen -.-

und momentan arbeite ich am Erfolg " Brennender Kreuzritter", 1/5 Fraktionen hab ich schon^^

bye bye


----------



## Cloudsbrother (30. Juli 2009)

Der für mich schwerste erfolg den ich bisher angegengen binn ist der im nexus hero bei Keristraza.
Der Erfolg wo diese kälte nicht zuhoch stacken darf. 
Verstehe echt nicht wie mann das schaffen soll.
Gut mann muss ja einfach nur z.B. hüpfen damit es nicht stackt, aber was mach ich wenn ich festgefroren werde?
Als Schamane hab ich ja garkeine "ich befrei mich" Fähigkeiten.
Und diese pvp schmuckstück das mir empfolen wurde geht ja auch nicht ständig.
Wenn jemand n tipp für mich hätte, binn für fast alles offen.


----------



## Knowme (30. Juli 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Der für mich schwerste erfolg den ich bisher angegengen binn ist der im nexus hero bei Keristraza.
> Der Erfolg wo diese kälte nicht zuhoch stacken darf.
> Verstehe echt nicht wie mann das schaffen soll.
> Gut mann muss ja einfach nur z.B. hüpfen damit es nicht stackt, aber was mach ich wenn ich festgefroren werde?
> ...




Das kann man dispellen. An sich der einfachste HC Erfolg. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Bif (30. Juli 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Lernen rechtzeitig auszuloggen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist definitvi einer der schwersten Erfolge.

Welcher auch wegen dem ewigen Gelatsche auf Dauer nervig war, war "Flammenwächter".


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (30. Juli 2009)

youtube  so wie in dem vid machen.. geht schnell so^^


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2009)

"Der Occulus" NICHT HEROISCH als tank...
"Der Occulus Heroisch" hab ich bis heute nicht...vlt mal wenn ich ulduar equipt bin, aber sonst kriegt mich da keiner rein. auch wenn da der endboss nen Legendaeres Zweihand-Tankschwert droppen wuerde...


----------



## Cloudsbrother (30. Juli 2009)

Knowme schrieb:


> Das kann man dispellen. An sich der einfachste HC Erfolg. Meiner Meinung nach.



Dis-was? Weiss das echt nicht.
Sorry binn nu mal n noob.^^


----------



## Raveneye (30. Juli 2009)

Ok, jetzt wo ich die ganzen Antworte lese hab ich das Gefühl mir stehen paar Hammerdinger bevor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juli 2009)

> mich würde interessieren was war euer schwerster Erfolg oder welchen Erfolg habt ihr versucht aber bis heute nicht geschafft?



Am Rande des Wahnsinns

Blutsegel geschafft (sogar schon vor 3.0)
BB und Co am farmen....
Als ich den Guide zum Jahrmarkt gelesen hab, hab ichs mir anders überlegt.


----------



## Rolandos (30. Juli 2009)

Schwere Erfolge, wer braucht denn WoW Erfolge? 
Also den Erfolgskramm brauche ich, wie ein Sack verfaulter Kartoffel, zum Essen kochen. Da hat sich Blitzz wirklich etwas  sinnfreies, zum Spieler halten, einfallen lassen. Das Schlimmste, man ist noch nicht einmal davor verschont. Und noch schlimmer, das machen auch noch viele mit.


----------



## Haggelo (30. Juli 2009)

Frostwyrm des tödlichen Gladiators

das da


----------



## Gronk (30. Juli 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Erfolge nehm ich schon mit, wenn der Aufwand net allzu gross ist.
> Ini Erfolge sind sowieso nur zweitrangig, Erfolge wie Welterkundung, Pets oder Bücherwurm sind mir lieber als Ulduar Erfolge.
> Bestimmte Erfolge probiere ich aber grundsätzlich net, weil sie einfach nicht schaffbar sind so wie sie da stehen. Der Wyrmruhtempel läßt sich alleine net in unter 2 Minuten verteidigen, und es gibt noch ein paar ähnkliche "Erfolge".




Das Archievement am Wyrmruhtempel habe ich gestern geschafft. Nach 2,5 Stunden probieren und testen, klappte es. Gehört aber auch etwas Glück zu (Kein anderer der einem die Mobs "klaut" und vor allem die richtige Anzahl von Drachen in der Nähe. Am besten z.T schon halb runtergeschossen von den Roten Drachen ...

War zwischenzeitlich aber schon fast am Aufgeben als ich merkte das man innerhalb der 2 Minuten die Quest auch noch abgeben muss. Da wäre ich fast ein wenig Aggro geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RainbowRaider (30. Juli 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Dis-was? Weiss das echt nicht.
> Sorry binn nu mal n noob.^^



dispellen
also aufheben, is ein magie debuff der dich einfriert
kann von priestern und paladinen weggemacht werden
dann bist du nicht mehr eingefroren und kannst weiterhüpfen


----------



## Larmina (30. Juli 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Dis-was? Weiss das echt nicht.
> Sorry binn nu mal n noob.^^


Priester können Magie entfernen zum beispiel. Und der Festfrieren Effekt ist ein magieeffekt. Ihr müsst also nur mit einem heiler und einem Despellpriester rein dann müsste das leicht zu machen sein


----------



## RainbowRaider (30. Juli 2009)

sie haben doch was sie wollen, jeder idiot verbringt noch viel mehr stunden als sonst um die ganze behinderte Karte abzulaufen das unten ein balken eingeblendet wird 
"weltumrunder, man bist du dämmlich jedes Gebiet abzulaufen"


----------



## Cloudsbrother (30. Juli 2009)

RainbowRaider schrieb:


> dispellen
> also aufheben, is ein magie debuff der dich einfriert
> kann von priestern und paladinen weggemacht werden
> dann bist du nicht mehr eingefroren und kannst weiterhüpfen



Ach so. Wieder was gelernt.
Spiele weder Priester noch Pala. Is mir daher vielleicht nicht so geläufig. 
Also ohne Priester oder Pala nicht machbar oder?


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Juli 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Ach so. Wieder was gelernt.
> Spiele weder Priester noch Pala. Is mir daher vielleicht nicht so geläufig.
> Also ohne Priester oder Pala nicht machbar oder?



doch mit 4 teilen frostresi wirst du nicht eingefroren. sollte es doch mal passieren pvp twinket. das brauchste aber höchstens 1 mal.


----------



## ifletcher (30. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte ursprünglich angst vor "Das schnelle Ableben des Herold Volazj" - naja, hat sich dann aber im endeffekt als unbegründet herausgestellt da der boss sehr schnell lag ^^

desweiteren gibt es noch rubin und smaragdleere im oculus - die beiden erfolge zusammen zu machen ist ziemlich hart - man braucht optimales timing unter den 5 Drachen!

Ansonsten ist die Heldentat "Der Wahnsinnige" auch nicht ganz ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Mongo3 (30. Juli 2009)

Ehrfurchtgebietender Argentumchampion der Allianz 

war mein bisher nervigster erfolg gefolgt von 

Wächter des Cenarius 

im moment arbeite ich an

Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Ulduar

fehlt nur noch yogg und mimiron 

MFG Mongo


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juli 2009)

Gregori schrieb:


> Was ist daran jetzt schwer 8k zusamen bekommen also die hab ich in einer Woche drin XD



du zockst warscheinlich auch dementsprechend mehr.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Juli 2009)

Siehe Sigantur xD


----------



## Raveneye (30. Juli 2009)

Mongo3 schrieb:


> Ehrfurchtgebietender Argentumchampion der Allianz
> 
> war mein bisher nervigster erfolg gefolgt von
> 
> ...



Beim Argentumkreuzzug hab ich versucht die Dailys zu machen , auch die mit dem Apotheker in Zul Drak... da bin ich fast wahnsinnig geworden weil mir immer nur 1-2 sek gefehlt haben das Ding in den Kessel zu werfen


----------



## Saches (30. Juli 2009)

Auf Jeden Fall "Am Rande des Wahnsinns" zwar ne heldentat, aber trotzdem einer der schwersten erfolge.


----------



## pdma (30. Juli 2009)

cloudsbrother du kannst dich auch einfach sterben lassen, also du pullst und deine 4 freunde hauen den allein um... geht auch is mir aus versehen passiert^^


----------



## WeRkO (30. Juli 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> "Aus dem Himmel gedonnert"
> Besiegt Kapitän Himmelsdonner im Drachenmalrennen auf der Netherschwingenscherbe.
> 
> Einer der schwersten Solo-Erfolge im Spiel.
> ...



Ich frag mich wie Leute so lang dafür brauchen können Oo Gestern gemacht und hab gerad mal 2 Stunden gebraucht (und war zwischendrin noch duschen).

Der für mich scherste Erfolg bisher war, hmm, achja, genau Großes Schwarzes Kriegsmammut. Seit ungefähr 4 Monaten clear ich Archa jede Id und habs bisher nicht mal droppen sehn Oo


----------



## Gotama (30. Juli 2009)

Am rande Wahnsinns hab ich au wieder bleibenlassen, hab kein Bock wochenlang DAmpfdruck wieder hochzuholen.

Einer der seltensten und auf den ich au recht stolz bin is halt ne Heldentat.

Hab den Realmfirst 80er Zwerg geholt mit meinem Schurken.


----------



## Larmina (30. Juli 2009)

RainbowRaider schrieb:


> sie haben doch was sie wollen, jeder idiot verbringt noch viel mehr stunden als sonst um die ganze behinderte Karte abzulaufen das unten ein balken eingeblendet wird
> "weltumrunder, man bist du dämmlich jedes Gebiet abzulaufen"


Das spiel besteht nicht nur aus EPIXXXXXX....


----------



## Rygel (30. Juli 2009)

die beiden angelerfolge "Meisterangler des Schlingendorntals" und "Einer der nicht entkam" für den Meta-Erfolg "*Versierter Angler*" und den damit verbundenen Titlel "Schrecken der Meere".
schlimm waren auch die pvp-erfolge der *kinderwoche*!


----------



## bma (30. Juli 2009)

Lvl 80 eindeutig -_-


----------



## Cloudsbrother (30. Juli 2009)

pdma schrieb:


> cloudsbrother du kannst dich auch einfach sterben lassen, also du pullst und deine 4 freunde hauen den allein um... geht auch is mir aus versehen passiert^^



Binn was den Schamanen angeht meist als heiler mit. Kommt also doof.^^
Abgesehen davon lass ich meine Leute nicht gerne im stich auch wenn sies trotzdem schaffen würden.




Aber den Tipp mit der Frostrüssi werd ich mal ausprobiern.
Hm. Klingt irgendwie garnicht mehr so schlimm der Erfolg.

Giebts zum grünen Protodrachen eigentlich auch n Erfolg?
Wenn ja ist das ein schlimmerer für mich. 
Seid über n halben Jahr knack ich diese böden Eier auf und immer noch nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das schlimmste is ja das ich von anderen gehört habe die den innerhalb von drei Monaten schon mehrmals hatten.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Für mich war der Erfolg für das Baronenmount nervig. Ich wusste bis zu dem run an dem es gedroppt ist den Trick mit den Kisten nicht -.-


Trick? man kläre mich auf!


----------



## Omaleite (30. Juli 2009)

mein schwerster? hmmm...

Erreicht LVL 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (30. Juli 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> Doch ist schaffbar!!!


Ja, aber net ohne das man in einer gruppe ist. und das ist mir einfach zu dämlich. Gruppe aufmachen, schlachtenm, Gruppe verlassen, was soll das?
So wie es da steht ist es rein zeitlich schon unmöglich


----------



## Larmina (30. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Trick? man kläre mich auf!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWvM8sOi6qI
Dort nachsehen du musst, dann vielleicht erleuchtung du findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morélia (30. Juli 2009)

Für mich zZt Schrecken der Meere (ich sag nu PvP Server und Angelwettbewerb) und ich hab jetzt schon Bammel vorm Braufest, speziell dem Widder. 
Denn nur das trennt mich noch vom Violetten Protodrachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (30. Juli 2009)

Gotama schrieb:


> Am rande Wahnsinns hab ich au wieder bleibenlassen, hab kein Bock wochenlang DAmpfdruck wieder hochzuholen.
> 
> Einer der seltensten und auf den ich au recht stolz bin is halt ne Heldentat.
> 
> Hab den Realmfirst 80er Zwerg geholt mit meinem Schurken.


Das ist natürlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß grade nicht genau... ;D
Wahrscheinlich war der langwirigste(nicht wirklich schwer) Kreuzfahrer.
Muss da ja nur Dailys machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (30. Juli 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Ach so. Wieder was gelernt.
> Spiele weder Priester noch Pala. Is mir daher vielleicht nicht so geläufig.
> Also ohne Priester oder Pala nicht machbar oder?



Wenn du nen Hexer mit nem Hund dabei hast gehts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... der muss halt nur wissen wie :/


----------



## Larmina (30. Juli 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Hexer mit nem Hund dabei hast gehts auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich dachte der Hund nimmt nur nützliche Effekte vom Gegner? (Nervt mich immer so extrem wenn der mir den Schild wegnimmt....)


----------



## Bral (30. Juli 2009)

Schwerster Erfolg? Hmm dürfte wohl Welterkundung gewesen sein. Ich hab 3 Tage gebraucht um das letzte Gebiet in Ashenvale zu finden. Dieses Tal mit den Worgen. Ich weis nicht warum, aber ich habe es ums Verrecken nicht gepackt das es aufgedeckt wurde. Am Ende hatte ich deswegen sogar nen GM zu Hilfe rufen müssen das er es für mich Freischaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle anderen Erfolge habe ich nie aktiv Versucht. Sind eben nebenbei mit abgefallen in Inis etc pp

Grüße


----------



## abe15 (30. Juli 2009)

Hm schwerster Erfolg bist jetzt was sicherlich Knock,Knock,Knock on Wood im 10er (auf Deutsch Auf SEHR viel Holz geklopft). Als nächstes kommt Firefighter dran, ist aber machbar. Schwer getan habe ich mich auch bei Jagt ihn!, wobei der im Firsttry lag, das Problem war nur überhaupt mal eine Gruppe zu finden die nicht beim bloßen erklingen des Namens "Orculus" den Server wechselt hat...


----------



## abe15 (30. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWvM8sOi6qI
> Dort nachsehen du musst, dann vielleicht erleuchtung du findest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verstehe net was das bringt. Er holt 2 Ratten aus den Kisten und kloppt dann den Baron um...? Und...?!?


----------



## Larmina (30. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Verstehe net was das bringt. Er holt 2 Ratten aus den Kisten und kloppt dann den Baron um...? Und...?!?


Das ist der ganze Trick. man muss nicht die Zigguratbosse killen und kommt so innerhalb von 3 minuten zum Baron inklusive kill


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Das ist der ganze Trick. man muss nicht die Zigguratbosse killen und kommt so innerhalb von 3 minuten zum Baron inklusive kill



cooler Trick danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Murinus (30. Juli 2009)

Mein schwerster erfolg waren 25 wappenröcke, vor allem nach dem ich gemerkt habe das die vom Argentumtrunier nicht dazu zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennis2711 (30. Juli 2009)

hmm schwer endweder Tundramamut oder die 100000kills aber ich glaube die 100000 sind doch nen bisel habiger


----------



## Sinfallon (30. Juli 2009)

"Tundramammut des Reisenden" und evtl. "3000 Quests abgeschlossen" xD


----------



## Larmina (30. Juli 2009)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> "Tundramammut des Reisenden" und evtl. "3000 Quests abgeschlossen" xD


Die 3000 sind weniger hart als Meister der Lehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warp16 (30. Juli 2009)

hhm vor ein paar wochen hab ich mit der gilde "der unverwüstliche" gemacht.
war do nachmittag dabei hatten halb clear abends war rad mussten wir aufhören.
Hatten vor fr um 6 weiterzumachen, dumm wie ich bin hab ich den Termin verplant, und da ich net da war wurd ich logischerweise ersetzt.
Als ich dann um halb 8 on kam sah ich grade noch wie 10 mal "erfolg : der unsterbliche" erschien. Ich dachte mir : selffailed und konnt mir in den hintern beißen^^

2te sache ist " Nachtherr" schon oft getryed mit dem speedrun aber immer bei 10-15% verkackt^^


----------



## KKAG (30. Juli 2009)

Is vieleicht nich der schwerste, aber im Moment sitzen wir wie wahnsinnige an Kohlrabi.. Aber der letzte Counter is einfach nur pures Glück..
Is auch dsa letzte Heroiniachievement was mir noch fehlt... Need Roten Drachen..

Die Oculus Achievement haben auch viele Trys und Nerven gebraucht..

Ansonsten sind die schwersten momentan natürlich n paar aus Ulduar..


----------



## NolunaOne (30. Juli 2009)

Also sehr Zeit aufwendig für mich war die Heldentat "Zulianischer Tiger".Fast ein Jahr farmen und dann endlich bekommen,ich hätt vor freude an die Decke springen können. 
Ansonsten finde ich allgemein Sammel sachen (100 Mounts etc) ziemlich anstrengend. 
Oder beim Liebe liegt in der Luft Fest, die Herzen formen, das letzte wollte und wollte nicht, zum Schluss aber noch geschafft.
Den Erfolg "Kohlrabi" habe ich im Januar aus Zufall bekommen, war mir gar nicht bewusst das der so schwer zu schaffen ist,bis meine Gilde mich aufgeklärt hat ^^


----------



## OMGlooool (30. Juli 2009)

flammenleviathan 10er mit 4 aktiven türmen.

Und Ich wurde hochgeschossen und durfte allein die geschütze zerstören^^


----------



## cheekoh (30. Juli 2009)

hab noch nie in meinem leben geangelt in wow, gestern dachte ich mir:"gehste doch mal angeln!"
dann also mit angel nach nordend und angeln...und dann? mein dritter fang war die schildkröte xD


----------



## noizycat (30. Juli 2009)

Im Moment find ich Kreuzfahrer, naja, nicht wirklich schwer, aber lästig ... immer wieder die gleichen Quests *gähn*, meine Motivation ist da sowas von im Keller. Ich farme sogar lieber Schließkassetten ... XD


----------



## WeRkO (30. Juli 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Im Moment find ich Kreuzfahrer, naja, nicht wirklich schwer, aber lästig ... immer wieder die gleichen Quests *gähn*, meine Motivation ist da sowas von im Keller. Ich farme sogar lieber Schließkassetten ... XD



Hm ok, ich farm dirn Crusader und du mir 1,4k Schließkassetten, deal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (31. Juli 2009)

Reih dich in die Schlange der *farmst du mir die Kassetten, ich mag keinen Twink dafür hochziehen* Leute ein ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (31. Juli 2009)

Ob du's glaubst oder nicht, ich zieh schon nen Schurken hoch :X


----------



## Kerodos (31. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Für Kampfmeister fehlte mir noch "Gewinne im Arathibecken 2000:1990" und "Erreiche bei der Kriegshymnenfeste den Ruf Ehrfürchtig"
> 
> Ich hasse WS
> 
> ...


wir hatten mal 1980 : 2000 Gewonnen ich hatte mir gedach jezt ist es aus ich spring von der Klippe XD


----------



## Kerodos (31. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Für Kampfmeister fehlte mir noch "Gewinne im Arathibecken 2000:1990" und "Erreiche bei der Kriegshymnenfeste den Ruf Ehrfürchtig"
> 
> Ich hasse WS
> 
> ...


mein erster Doppelpost sry


----------



## noizycat (31. Juli 2009)

LOL ... aber Schurken rocken eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Erfolg ist schon wirklich wahnsinnig. Ich will noch nicht an den Jahrmarkt denken ... 


PS: Ehe wir völlig abschweifen, früher (vor Turnier etc.) fand ich den 50 bzw. später 75 Pets Erfolg recht mühsam. Bes. für Leute mit Schattenaccount wo z.B. die Angelpets einfach nicht anbeißen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*off*


----------



## Kerodos (31. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Für Kampfmeister fehlte mir noch "Gewinne im Arathibecken 2000:1990" und "Erreiche bei der Kriegshymnenfeste den Ruf Ehrfürchtig"
> 
> Ich hasse WS
> 
> ...


och meno ich hab im Browser zurück gedrückt und bei wilst du die Daten nochmal senden ausversehen ja gedrückt es tut mir seht leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. Juli 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Reih dich in die Schlange der *farmst du mir die Kassetten, ich mag keinen Twink dafür hochziehen* Leute ein ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kassetten? BItte klär mich auf. Und ich mein nicht das mit Bienchen und Blümchen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkØm3n (31. Juli 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Der Wyrmruhtempel läßt sich alleine net in unter 2 Minuten verteidigen, und es gibt noch ein paar ähnkliche "Erfolge".



Übung macht den Meister, ich hab ihn, nach 4-5 Versuchen damals hat es geklappt, etwas Glück und in der Nähe befindliche Drachen gehören aber auch dazu.


----------



## Raveneye (31. Juli 2009)

DarkØm3n schrieb:


> Übung macht den Meister, ich hab ihn, nach 4-5 Versuchen damals hat es geklappt, etwas Glück und in der Nähe befindliche Drachen gehören aber auch dazu.




Die Daily mit dem Tempel werd ich heut auch mal versuchen.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (31. Juli 2009)

Naja gibt noch den Trick das du nen Drachen anschießt und ein Freund der nicht in der Grp ist den für dich down macht und du Zeitgleich noch einen down machst. Dadurch ist der Erfolg an sich recht leicht. Zumindest wurde mir berichtet das es so gehen würde. Ich selbst habe ihn auch noch nicht..


----------



## noizycat (31. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Kassetten? BItte klär mich auf. Und ich mein nicht das mit Bienchen und Blümchen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also wenn ich 2 Leute ganz doll lieb haben ... *FG*

Ganz einfach, um bei Rabenholdt von Respektvoll auf Ehrfürchtig zu kommen, kann man NUR bestimmte Plunderkisten abgeben, die nur Schurken von Humanoiden klauen können. Taschendiebstahl ftw! ^^ Da geben 5 Stück sage und schreibe 75 Ruf! Jetzt rechne, wie viele du für 21k farmen musst ... und nein, nicht jeder beklaute Mob hat auch ne Kassette dabei, man farmt also recht lange ... und von dem Aufwand, die immer hin und her zu tragen, reden wir mal nicht, außer man ist Ingi und hat nen Briefkasten dabei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (31. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 1) Gestern erlangt -> Großes Eismammut -.- 8k Farmen war die Hölle.



Großes Eismammut hab ich auch gestern gekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber 8k is garnich soviel^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (31. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> "Der Occulus Heroisch" hab ich bis heute nicht...vlt mal wenn ich ulduar equipt bin, aber sonst kriegt mich da keiner rein. auch wenn da der endboss nen Legendaeres Zweihand-Tankschwert droppen wuerde...



Das Oculus ist eigentlich recht einfach. Die drei ersten Bosse sind nun wirklich recht einfach... Spank und Tank und ein bischen aus Gefahrenzonen rausbewegen - mehr nicht.
Der Kampf gegen Eregos ist im normalen Modus (1Rubin, 2Bernstein und 2Smaragddrachen) auch einfach, wenn man einmal weiss, wie man die Fähigkeiten der Drachen einsetzen muss. Timing spielt hier noch nicht einmal eine Rolle und Equip erst recht nicht. Der Schaden und die HP scheinen nicht zu skalieren. 
Was schwierig ist, sind die Erfolge Rubin- und Bersnteinleere. Aber sicher nicht die schwersten Erfolge im Spiel.

grüße
wolke


----------



## disco_0711 (31. Juli 2009)

ich weis nicht ob das ein Erfolg gibt, aber an dem letzen Rennen bei den Netherdrachen gegen Captain Skyshatter find ich bis heute überirdisch schwer. Da hab ich mir ein Wochenende mal die Zähne ausgebissen. Vielleicht lag es auch an der schlechten Performance meines damaligen Rechners, werde es die Tage noch mal probieren (wobei es jetzt wohl schwieriger sein wird, da die Reitergerte bei 80er nicht mehr funkt.


----------



## noizycat (31. Juli 2009)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> ich weis nicht ob das ein Erfolg gibt, aber an dem letzen Rennen bei den Netherdrachen gegen Captain Skyshatter find ich bis heute überirdisch schwer. Da hab ich mir ein Wochenende mal die Zähne ausgebissen. Vielleicht lag es auch an der schlechten Performance meines damaligen Rechners, werde es die Tage noch mal probieren (wobei es jetzt wohl schwieriger sein wird, da die Reitergerte bei 80er nicht mehr funkt.


Yep, ist ein Erfolg. ^^

Das mit der Reitgerte ist wirklich sch... da damit all die Flugerfolge deutlich leichter sind ...


----------



## ScreamSchrei (31. Juli 2009)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> ich weis nicht ob das ein Erfolg gibt, aber an dem letzen Rennen bei den Netherdrachen gegen Captain Skyshatter find ich bis heute überirdisch schwer. Da hab ich mir ein Wochenende mal die Zähne ausgebissen. Vielleicht lag es auch an der schlechten Performance meines damaligen Rechners, werde es die Tage noch mal probieren (wobei es jetzt wohl schwieriger sein wird, da die Reitergerte bei 80er nicht mehr funkt.



Gedankenübertragung.. genau das selbe schrieb ich heut morgen dort: Bomben auf Skettis und Schergrat

Ganz unten..


----------



## Cupertino (31. Juli 2009)

Level 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nee im ernst, ich habe irgendwie gar keinen "schwersten" Erfolg. Die meisten Erfolge kamen so, aber ich glaub den Erfolg wo bei Heigan keiner sterben darf oder der Unsterbliche wird noch lange dauern. Aber ich muss sagen das ich gar nicht mehr so hinter den Erfolgen her bin.


----------



## Imira (31. Juli 2009)

Zwar kein schwerer Erfolg, aber man braucht schon seine Zeit ihn zu bekommen -> Meister der Lehren

In Kalimdor fehlen mir nur noch 490 Quests dann hab ich ihn ENDLICH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raveneye (31. Juli 2009)

Hm die schwierigen Erfolge aus diesem Thread muss ich unbedingt mal alle testen, sowas reitzt mich. Die Ini Erfolge noch nicht mal so sehr eher die die solo schwer zu knacken sind. Die Erfolge für die man sich einfach was kaufen muss reizen mich garnicht.


----------



## P-bibi (31. Juli 2009)

Meiner schwerster Erfolg war [Stufe 10]


----------



## Takius (31. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 1) Gestern erlangt -> Großes Eismammut -.- 8k Farmen war die Hölle.
> 2) Den Erfolg wo bei Heigan keiner stirbt ^^


Hm das Gold is inzwischen schnell drin, und das Heigan-Achievement machen die meisten Randoms automatisch o_O

Immortal. UAAARGS. Zu Zeiten als man mit 3k ms im Raid angetreten is und es bei Bloodlust erstmal Standbilder und Disconnects gab...


----------



## MoonFrost (31. Juli 2009)

Takius schrieb:


> Hm das Gold is inzwischen schnell drin, und das Heigan-Achievement machen die meisten Randoms automatisch o_O



Nein das gold hat nicht jeder schnell drin. es macht nich jeder 10 daylies am tag und ist auktionshausaktiv. und das heiganachivement ist im 25ger random schon ne herausvorderung weil du fasst immer irgend nen krüppel dabei hast.


----------



## Starfros (31. Juli 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde interessieren was war euer schwerster Erfolg oder welchen Erfolg habt ihr versucht aber bis heute nicht geschafft?
> 
> ...





Den Erfolg mit WoW aufzuhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


spass bei seite..... für mich Persönlich sind einige PvP Erfolge sehr schwer zu erreichen weil ich mit PvP nichts am Hut habe und den Erfolg das man alles in ulduar erfüllen muss damit man den proto bekommt , aber würde mich auch nicht stören wenn ich es nie bekomme.


----------



## Raveneye (31. Juli 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Den Erfolg mit WoW aufzuhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kannst dir auch einen Proto über die Hero Inis besorgen ohne das du Raiden musst, weiss nur grad nicht wie der Erfolg heisst, irgendwas mit Ruhm....


----------



## Takius (31. Juli 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Nein das gold hat nicht jeder schnell drin. es macht nich jeder 10 daylies am tag und ist auktionshausaktiv. und das heiganachivement ist im 25ger random schon ne herausvorderung weil du fasst immer irgend nen krüppel dabei hast.



Hm dabei sind 10 Dailys sogar noch recht Human, aber gut jedem das seine.
Und das Heiganachievement random ist wirklich sehr einfach:
'Dance-Fail=Kein Loot= such dirn andern Raid' du glaubst nicht wie schnell auch genannte Deppen das raffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs zumindest schon sehr sehr oft random geholt, da gibts andere Achievements in Naxx, die mehr an der Grenze zum Unmöglichen liegen. HI THADDIUS. *hust*

@Raveneye: Ruhm des Helden heißts glaub ich auf deutsch~
Da er 'der'Proto sagte, meinte er wohl nicht *irgendeinen* Protodrachen sondern schon den genannten aus Ulduar, und der ist ja schon ein bisschen was anderes als die restlichen :')


----------



## Alohajoe (31. Juli 2009)

Imira schrieb:


> Zwar kein schwerer Erfolg, aber man braucht schon seine Zeit ihn zu bekommen -> Meister der Lehren
> 
> In Kalimdor fehlen mir nur noch 490 Quests dann hab ich ihn ENDLICH
> 
> ...


Jep, ging mir auch so. Scherbenwelt fehlte nur Schergrat und Nagrand; östl. Königreiche so um die 150, und Kalimdor knapp 400.
Ist echt nervig; nicht schwer, aber seeehr zeitaufwendig. Besonders wenn nur eine Quest in einem Gebiet fehlt und man sich einen Wolf sucht -.-

Ansonsten find ich den Erfolg bei Heigan recht schwer, weil da a) alle aufpassen müssen, b) keine Lags sein dürfen, c) der PC einigermaßen schnell genug sein, um alles zeitnah darzustellen (und das bei allen Spielern)


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (31. Juli 2009)

obsi 3d
haben wir bis heute noch nicht^^


----------



## Dobby1995 (15. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt keinen Erfolg der mir jetzt besonders auffällt habe aber auch noch nicht wirklich viele gemacht, aber Solo erfolge ausserhalb von Inis sind oftmals sehr einfach. Nähmlich man nimmt sich einfach nen Heiler dazu ausserhalb der Gruppe und schon Spart mal viel Zeit weil man eigentlich nicht stirbt...und wenn schnell wieder belebt und weiter gehts!!!


----------



## Yucreioss (15. Februar 2010)

Ich fand den "Erfurchtgebietenden Argentumchampion" aller Völker am grausamsten. Nicht das es schwer gewesen wäre, aber solch einfallslose Daily-Quests, die man wochenlang stupide abarbeiten soll *würg* War immer wieder kurz davor die Sache an den Nagel zu hängen. Die Silberbundquests habe ich dann auch gar nicht erst angefangen^^


----------



## noizycat (15. Februar 2010)

Update:
Nicht direkt schwer, aber langwierig und nervenaufreibend: Meisterin der Lehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




noch nicht geschafft: Himmersdonnerer besiegen ... grmpf, da hab ich schon Nerven gelassen. Wozu hat man nen 310% Proto, wenn der Netherdrache dort (laut Anzeige) wieder 280% hat? Und wieso hat man mit 70+ keine Reitgerte mehr ... und wieso lacht mich mein einer Druidenfreund immer aus, wenn er mit seiner Flugform da ankommt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wieder gelassen: die Wahnsinnige 
irgendwann vor: die Unsterbliche


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (15. Februar 2010)

Der Unverwüstliche mit Schami (schon länger erfolgreich abgeschlossen)

Und bin grad mit Krieger bei 

Ruhm des Schlachtzugs von Ulduar (Zehner), fehlen noch Mimi, General und Mimi


----------



## Hêksa (15. Februar 2010)

Der titel " Blutsegeladmiral" bin unzählige male dabei gestorben xD und die repkosten waren verdammt teuer


----------



## Cold Play (15. Februar 2010)

also mein schwerster erfolg ist unteranderem kohlrabi... immer gruppen erwischt die zu doof dafür sind (oder zu lahm ka)

was mir immer noch fehlt und was mich auf die palme bringt... maly hab ich kein einziges mal gelegt. meine gruppen schaffen es zwar in die dritte phase, allerdings sind 70% zu dumm (sorry das ich das schreib, aber es geht mir mittlerweile so auf den senkel ...) um sich gegen den uhrzeigersinn bei den blitzen zu bewegen. ich hab immer noch die q aus naxx und das schon seit januar 2009 -.- . ich hoffe irgendwann wenn man die stufe 100 erreichen kann, eine fähige gruppe zu finden oder ich mach es auf 105 alleine ^^

mfg

cp


----------



## sykee (15. Februar 2010)

level 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyhdorr (15. Februar 2010)

naja ich habe schon einige lustige erfolge hinter mir.

Der Wahnsinnige ist sicherlich eines der härtesten. (erledigt)
Held von shat (aldor und seher auf ehrfürchtig /nicht gleichzeitig) (erledigt)
rabenmount (erledigt)
Attummenmount (erledigt)
Falkenschreitermount (erledigt)
Kampfmeister//uahh der knappe sieg allein 3 monate (erledigt)
aud den himmel gedonnert ( au erledigt)
die 2 min ogrilabombquest// mit 310er mount (erledigt) (ja ich war vorher zu doof)
ulduar 10er hardmodes (erledigt)
Tausendwinter (erledigt)
alle Raremobs murksen BC + WotLK(erledigt)
100 mounts (erledigt) bin bei 108
75 Pets (erledigt) bin bei 107
alles auf ehrfürchtig bringen was geht (erledigt)

woran ich grade arbeite ist :
Baronmount
Schildkröte von ganz unten
danach
Dampfdruckkartell wieder auf ehrfürchtig bringen (hatte es vor dem wahninnigen und es bleibt für den erfolg gezählt auch wenn mann blutsegel danach macht)
der unsterbliche 10er und 25er ( is zum kotzen echt .... vor allem der thaddiusbug -.-)

Arena mache ich net als Eule daher dort nix zu finden ^^ .

und bei nur 2 Raidtagen die woche 9850 erfolgspunkte zu haben is ja ganz niedlich ^^. 

mfg das ely


----------



## Rodulf (15. Februar 2010)

hab gestern endlich meinen Wintersäbler abgeholt und bin verdammt stolz drauf


----------



## Imperious (15. Februar 2010)

Mein schwerster Erfolg ist: "Eingeloggt am 4ten Geburtstag von World of Warcraft"
Ich hab dafür 4 Tage gebraucht. -.-


----------



## Saches (15. Februar 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> zwar kein erfolg, sondern ne heldentat; "am rande des wahnsinns"....die rund 1400 schweren plunderkisten rauben mir den letzten nerv.



Bei mir das Selbe häng auch "nur" noch an den 1405 Schweren Plunderkisten dann hab ich ihn endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huladai (15. Februar 2010)

doch der wyrmruhtempel lässt sich sogar in 1 min 35 sek verteidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Descola (15. Februar 2010)

Meister der Lehren finde ich sehr anstrengend. Beansprucht ne Menge an Zeit!


----------



## Schlaviner (15. Februar 2010)

Eine Lange seltsame reise....... <-----Hab ich über nen jahr für gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sonst hmmm.... 100 Mounts ( name vergessen)
und 75 pets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evanmarx (15. Februar 2010)

Meister der Lehren - The Loremaster


http://eu.wowarmory....:2:1681#ach1681


p.s. das schattenmondtal war am schlimmsten...


----------



## Noxiel (15. Februar 2010)

Offtopic entfernt


----------



## todesstern (15. Februar 2010)

sternenrufer also algalon + hald die HMs ne menge arbeit war des


----------



## lordxanatos (15. Februar 2010)

Saches schrieb:


> Bei mir das Selbe häng auch "nur" noch an den 1405 Schweren Plunderkisten dann hab ich ihn endlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch der selbe erfolg, nur ka inwiefern die kisten schwerer sind als die bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei denen verzeifel ich eher


----------



## Panaku (15. Februar 2010)

Level 10
Erreiche Level 10


----------



## Nanojason92 (15. Februar 2010)

wirklich große Erfolge hatte ich noch nicht, aber fand bis jetzt "Weltenbummler" schlimm, weil dafür brauch man echt Zeit, Ausdauer und LANGEWEILE xD


----------



## ninchu (15. Februar 2010)

die onyxia erfolge, du hast irgendwie grundsätzlich mind einen der im deepbreath steht^^....mitm main noch durch zufall beim ersten mal bekommen aber seid dem weder mit ihm noch nem twink je wieder erlebt


----------



## Kanubelkarl (15. Februar 2010)

Also ich fande den Meister der Lehren des Östlichen königreichs schwer bis der patch kam wo man noch nicht erledigte quests sah.


----------



## Interminator (15. Februar 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> "Aus dem Himmel gedonnert"
> Besiegt Kapitän Himmelsdonner im Drachenmalrennen auf der Netherschwingenscherbe.
> 
> Einer der schwersten Solo-Erfolge im Spiel.
> ...



hab ich bc tage lang versucht aber nich geschafft und dann auch keinen bock mehr gehabt sodas ich es auch jetzt noch nich hab^^
is also für mich auch der schwerste ^^


----------



## immortal15 (15. Februar 2010)

mein schwerster erfolg ...schneller zulianischer tiger ...wahr der einzige erfolg für den ich bisher 2 ma in eine instanz /raid rein musste .....
und mopped ......ne ganze woche farmen is schon lästig


----------



## Traklar (15. Februar 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Eine Lange seltsame reise......., nicht weil er schwer ist, sondern weil er einfach lange dauert. Teilweise muss man ja mehrere Tage für einplanen und das ein Jahr lang durchziehen, meine arme Freundin sag ich nur. Zumal ich dann 1 Jahr warten musste, weil mir 1 Erfolg gefehlt hat! EINER! Hab ich aber jetzt schon seit Oktober meinen schönen Drachen und bin stolz darauf. Hier fällt mir auch immer der Erfolg mit den 50 PvP-Kills zu Weihnachten ein. Hab den Erfolg einfach verschwitzt und dann auch keine Grp für PvP gefunden; bin dann mit Leuten aus der Horde, die ich rein zufällig rdm über Chat gefunden habe 30 min rumgehockt und hab sie killen dürfen. Hab den Erfolg um 1:55 Uhr am 2.1.09 bekommen! Also 5 min bevor Schluss war. Wers nicht glaubt schaut ins Arsenal.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sonst auch echt lustig, Heigan ohne zu getroffen zu werden im 10er! Ich habe ganze 2 Monate dafür länger warten müssen als auf den 25er![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Meister der Lehren und "Der Wahnsinnige"-Erfolg sind mit auch keine netten Erfolge, da gibts immer ein dickes GZ von mir, wer dazu die Geduld hat.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Gleiche gilt auch für die Leute, die 100 Mounts hat. Hört sich wenig an, ist aber echt nicht einfach zu erreichen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ach ja, auch nervig ist der Erfolg, wo man den Chef der Netherschwinge verfolgen muss (Flugrennen). Nervig, nicht weil ich mittlerweile die Route auswendig kenne, sondern weil er bei 90% der Fälle gleich nach start despawnt und/oder mitten auf der Route verschwindet, ohne dass man zu Nah/zu Weit weg war.[/font]


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. Februar 2010)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Erfolge nehm ich schon mit, wenn der Aufwand net allzu gross ist.
> Ini Erfolge sind sowieso nur zweitrangig, Erfolge wie Welterkundung, Pets oder Bücherwurm sind mir lieber als Ulduar Erfolge.
> Bestimmte Erfolge probiere ich aber grundsätzlich net, weil sie einfach nicht schaffbar sind so wie sie da stehen. Der Wyrmruhtempel läßt sich alleine net in unter 2 Minuten verteidigen, und es gibt noch ein paar ähnkliche "Erfolge".



Also ich habe den Erfolg am Tempel alleine gemacht. zwar net beim ersten mal aber es ging mit ein wenig übung.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Donkeloktor (15. Februar 2010)

rasur und haarschnitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felisin (15. Februar 2010)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Für mich war der Erfolg für das Baronenmount nervig. Ich wusste bis zu dem run an dem es gedroppt ist den Trick mit den Kisten nicht -.-



welcher trick mit den kisten?


----------



## Rabaz (16. Februar 2010)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Zugegeben dieser Erfolg ist nicht ohne und hat mich verdammt viel Zeit und mühen gekostet, war es aber aufjedenfall wert!



Bist du sicher ?


----------



## Lillehoff (16. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> "Der Occulus" NICHT HEROISCH als tank...
> "Der Occulus Heroisch" hab ich bis heute nicht...vlt mal wenn ich ulduar equipt bin, aber sonst kriegt mich da keiner rein. auch wenn da der endboss nen Legendaeres Zweihand-Tankschwert droppen wuerde...



du bist wohl einer von den leuten die zu dumm sind, sich 3 fähigkeiten zu merken hm?-.-


----------



## Nexilein (16. Februar 2010)

Definitiv Kampfmeister.
Knapp gewinnen, Flaggen zurückholen, etc. habe ich vor der Einführung des Erfolgsystems sicherlich schon mehr als genug gemacht, nur dass das leider nicht zählt. Und heute gehen bei uns keine BGs mehr auf...


----------



## ødan (16. Februar 2010)

Kohlrabi...

kann man nur einmal am Tag versuchen...

habe es zum 13ten mal heute versucht...

arghs...

letzter erfolg bis zum roten proto...

arghs...


----------



## Hinack (16. Februar 2010)

Warum? Weil er rot ist! Definitiv der Beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zwar net der schwerste, aber stark vom Glück abhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genauso wie die Meeresschildkröte, und ja, ich besitze beide mit meinem Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Crusader Titel ist auch nicht ohne, aber halt nur wochenlang farmen^^


----------



## EisblockError (16. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> Für Kampfmeister fehlte mir noch "Gewinne im Arathibecken 2000:1990"
> 
> Ich hasse WS
> 
> ...



Haben wir voll häufig^^

PS: Bei mir war es Alone in the Dark [25] noch ganz knapp bevor CotC rauskam


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (16. Februar 2010)

Für alle die sich am Himmelsdonerer Erfolg versuchen:

Mir wurde gesagt, und ich kann von 40 trys Erfahrung sprechen, das der Erfolg auf 80 IM NORMALFALL unmöglich ist, da der Captain ein schnelleres Mount hat als ihr, früher ging es mit der Gerte, mein Tip (so gelang es auch mir) einen Paladin anwerben der kurz neben euch herfliegt und der Erfolg ist leicht verdient.

Liebe Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (16. Februar 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Für alle die sich am Himmelsdonerer Erfolg versuchen:
> 
> Mir wurde gesagt, und ich kann von 40 trys Erfahrung sprechen, das der Erfolg auf 80 IM NORMALFALL unmöglich ist, da der Captain ein schnelleres Mount hat als ihr, früher ging es mit der Gerte, mein Tip (so gelang es auch mir) einen Paladin anwerben der kurz neben euch herfliegt und der Erfolg ist leicht verdient.
> 
> ...



Also ihrgendwie versteh ich euch net. Den Erfolg hatte ich zu BC zeiten mit mein Ganznormeln Epic Greif 280% gemacht. Der Trick ist ganz knapp hinter ihm fliegen. Und er ist nicht schneller als ihr man muss halt nur ausweichen. Wenn man das 10mal hintereinander macht dan gehts ist halt übungs sache und die Route auswendig Lehrnen.

Mit dem Baronmount da gibts kein Trick. Blizz hat mal wärend BC gesagt das der Loot eines Mobs beim Spwanen oder in inis beim Betreten der ini festgelegt wird. Ich selbst habe 148 Kills dafür gebraucht ;-)

Für mich der Schwerste war der Erfolg im AV wo man ein Freidhof angreiffen/Verteidigen das gleiche mit einem Turm und ein gegner töten muss. Das war sehr Luck abhänig.

Aber am aller schwersten dencke ich wirds sein Alganon mit reinem Ulduar Equip zu töten. Bei mir auf dem Sever haben den die wenigsten überhaupt down.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (16. Februar 2010)

Bif schrieb:


> Das ist definitvi einer der schwersten Erfolge.
> 
> Welcher auch wegen dem ewigen Gelatsche auf Dauer nervig war, war "Flammenwächter".



Da wars vom Vorteil Mage zu sein genau wie bei den Erkundungen und dem Mondfest ;-)

d[-.-]b


----------



## Charvez (16. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs mit dem netten Erfolg Algalon im Hardmode zu killen. Der Erfolg fordert mich irgendwie schon beim lesen auf aufzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliffmaster (16. Februar 2010)

Charvez? schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem netten Erfolg Algalon im Hardmode zu killen. Der Erfolg fordert mich irgendwie schon beim lesen auf aufzugeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Algalon ist Hardmode .... es gibt nur die 10er und die 25er version


----------



## Cicer (16. Februar 2010)

Felisin schrieb:


> welcher trick mit den kisten?



Das war, noch vor patch 3.2, Ein bug bei dem, wenn man diese Vorratskisten in Strath geöffnet hat, sic die Tore zum Schlachthaus und schließlich auch zum Baron geöffnet haben... gab da so 4-6 Kisten die man öffnen konnte, und musste dafür nichtmehr Baroness, Maleki oder den gruftheini killn um das tor zu öffnen... Leider gefixed, trotzdem macht mein mage die Instanz in 6min 30sek :>


----------



## Altenaar (16. Februar 2010)

Hinack schrieb:


> Warum? Weil er rot ist! Definitiv der Beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hier ein einfacher trick wie man die mounts farmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

wenn man aus der ini rausrennt spawnen die auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mir die mounts damals mit nem kumpel zusammen gefarmt


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (16. Februar 2010)

Altenaar schrieb:


> hier ein einfacher trick wie man die mounts farmen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jepp so habe ich auch alle 4 bekommen und das recht schnell. 

d[-.-]b


----------



## Traklar (16. Februar 2010)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> Algalon ist Hardmode .... es gibt nur die 10er und die 25er version



Mit Hardmode ist im dem Fall dieser Erfolg gemeint Herold der Titanen .  Musst du Algalon im 10er (bzw. das gleiche gibts auch in 25er) nur mit Max. Ulduar 10 (bzw. 25er) EQ legen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Februar 2010)

Ich will "Wagi der Wahnsinnige" sein ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thori'dal (27. Februar 2010)

wappenrock des beschützers 
einen tag vom bc patch start xD
nettes teil^^


----------



## IstalkU (27. Februar 2010)

Der Erfolg "LVL 10" - einfach Hardcore


----------



## Narulein (27. Februar 2010)

Realm First Death Demise bzw. Alone in the Dark [25] ... Denke mal ist immernoch einer der anspruchsvollsten Erfolge die es gibt.


----------



## PumPam (27. Februar 2010)

der schwerste? 
Am rande des wahnsins!

hab auch noch ned - ,-


----------



## oens (27. Februar 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> zwar kein erfolg, sondern ne heldentat; "am rande des wahnsinns"....die rund 1400 schweren plunderkisten rauben mir den letzten nerv.




tjoa...DEN titel hätte ich ja auch gerne...aber ohne schurken oder die möglichkeit diese kisten im AH zu kaufen nicht zu schaffen...leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



desweiteren bin ich auch frustrierter jäger des zeitverlorenen protodrachen und den zügeln des rabengottes (habe anzu mittlerweile schon 250 mal gelegt ohne drop)


----------



## Chillers (27. Februar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Definitiv Kampfmeister.
> Knapp gewinnen, Flaggen zurückholen, etc. habe ich vor der Einführung des Erfolgsystems sicherlich schon mehr als genug gemacht, nur dass das leider nicht zählt. Und heute gehen bei uns keine BGs mehr auf...



ist das der erfolg in arathi mit 1600 gegen 1590 winnen? DEN brauche ich auch noch.


----------



## Felix^^ (27. Februar 2010)

der war schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (27. Februar 2010)

net mehr lang dan hab ich 40 erhfürchtige fraktionen ereicht bin sehr stolz drauf und das dauert verdamt lang den ruf zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jimplol (27. Februar 2010)

hm mein schwerster war Realmfirst Death's demise ... 	Nur leider war ich noch nich 3 monate auf dem server und hab titel nich :'(


----------



## Elitist 10 (27. Februar 2010)

Ich bin gerade dabei den Erfolg:"Meister aller Waffen" (oder so ähnlich) zu machen.
Wenn sich jetzt einer fragt was daran so schwer ist: ich bin ein Mage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe mitlerweile Unbewaffnet: 400
                       	Zauberstäbe: 400
                   		Dolche: 399
                	Und Stäbe: 397

Und glaubt mir, das ist mit nem Mage verdammt schwer.


----------



## Tsunami82 (28. Februar 2010)

Mein schwerster Erfolg den ich je gemacht habe, war Mimiron (25ger) im Hardmode *vor dem Nerv*.
Da hat er noch richtig aua gemacht ;-) Und unser Stand war auch nicht t9, oder t 10 wie heut zu Tage, wir haben in noch mit T8,5 gelegt ;p


----------

